# races at park lane hobbies



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

OKguys next 2 races at park lane will be friday march 15th and march 29 th 2013 at 7 pm .


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at park lane*

next race at park lane hobbies friday march 15th 2013 see u guys there.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I should be there!!! May have to stay longer here in Reno. Been mid 60s till yesterday. Got a dusting of snow in the morning and 50 in the afternoon.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Dude, mon back, will be that warm here.

Verb


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I plan to finally make it back. Be forewarned! LOL


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

yes u will be back leave your california cars at home u 2 mike lol.:wave:


----------

